# Greetings from Ireland



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome.
where are your bees located?


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome from across the pond. Mike Palmer and Michael Bush are indeed good beekeepers and great speakers. With technology you can watch most of their presentations, and ask questions from beekeepers around the world. But remember to seek help from you local beekeepers as well, they are keeping bees adapted to your local climate and conditions Mark


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome from california. I spent a day in Shannon Ireland.. wish I would of had more time there.. I also started this year with 1 hive in july..


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

Well thank you everyone. Bees at home in back garden in county Roscommon, S Ireland.

Id stay in California if I was you. Severe flooding here at present. Thank god we are on top of a hill.

Yes my friend who I got the bees off gives great advice. Have been to a few local clubs.

Got Michael bushes book as I was sooo impressed with his ideas. Have been reading through several things on here already, it certainly is adapting to Irish climate .... wet.... wet.... and it comes from the USA!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in the coming year!


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome! Things are a bit damp here too! Can't wait for spring!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ollie!


----------

